
I Was a Skeptic of Mindfulness… Until I Tried to Make My Case - rcazangi
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/i-was-a-meditation-skeptic-until-i-tried-to-make-my-case/
======
swsieber
I would be incredibly surprised if repeated meditation _didn 't_ alter brain
structure. We have a lot of evidence of other prolonged activities (taxi cab
driving, drugs, and others) significantly altering brain structure.

------
n4r9
I'd argue that the author is criticising cynicism, rather than skepticism.
Healthy, genuine skepticism should take into account the amount of scientific
attention devoted to a topic.

When I was young I read a book called Bad Thoughts by a philosopher called
Jamie Whyte. In hindsight it wasn't a great book, but it did leave me with the
memorable phrase "Cynicism, like gullibility, is a symptom of underdeveloped
critical faculties."

